

Eric Ries and Steve Blank discuss minimum viable product - jamesbirchler
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/25/business/25unboxed.html?src=busln

======
juliusi
I find it amusing that people see a "start-up" as a goal.

The article refers to how these gents "...think they have a better way to
build a start-up". The goal is to build a _profitable business_. One doesn't
seek to build a startup; rather, the start-up phase in any business is
hopefully short-lived. It's usually a painful time, full of uncertainty and
lots of pressure. When the business succeeds -- yes, _then_ nostalgia for
those early days is appropriate and well-placed.

So often, though, folks become enamored of the romanticized image of a Silicon
Valley start-up scene. It's a Cargo Cult mentality. Fascinating.

~~~
richcollins
The central thesis to Steve's keynote at sllconf was that you've failed if you
stay a startup instead of making the transition to a large, profitable
company.

